
List of cognitive biases - heelhook
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cognitive_biases
======
lainon
Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6851475](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6851475)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3754697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3754697)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=312827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=312827)

------
cujic9
What's the name for the bias whereby someone reads this list once or twice and
then thinks they are immune to cognitive biases? ;-)

It's one thing to read a list of biases, and another to recognize biases in
the field. I've been studying biases for years, and still occasionally fail to
recognize them when they are staring me in the face.

How do you practice?

~~~
cirgue
> What's the name for the bias whereby someone reads this list once or twice
> and then thinks they are immune to cognitive biases? ;-)

Relevant xkcd: [https://xkcd.com/795/](https://xkcd.com/795/)

------
201709User
The Apex Fallacy cognitive bias is missing.

